# Interior lights and Warning Chimes do not work



## samadams (May 22, 2007)

The interior lights and warning chimes in my 2000 GLE do not work when any of the doors are opened. 

The interior lights do work when they are manually switched on, but nothing happens when any of the doors are opened.

I checked the fuses and they are fine. Any ideas on what to check next?


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Factory manual says check the warning chime .


----------

